# RAF Shipdam. East Dereham , Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

RAF Shipdam was constructed in early 1942 and was home to the 44 the Bomb Group Heavy and 312 Bomb Group Bombardment Medium. It was the longest serving USAAF Base in Norfolk, and hosted The Consolidated Liberator Bomber for longer than any other USAAF Base in East Anglia. The Control Tower and a few of the original Hangars survive on part of a large Industrial Estate to the South of the field and the North Part along with some remaining 820yards of the original Runway still exist too. There is also a small Museum dedicated to the 44th Bomb Group known affectionately as the Flying Eightballs. All in all a very sobering and emotional explore.... Here is the Control Tower back in1943,..



An Aerial View of Shipdam, shows typical A style Runway Layout..





The Control Tower in 2009 is a shade of its former self, it was massive compared to Bodnet, 3 storeys














Hidden behind the Tower was this Grand old lady..





























Here are some pics from the Part of the Airfield still used for Small Aircraft..








Model of B24 Cosolidatd Liberator..


----------



## Labb (Jul 26, 2009)

Some really good pictures here, Black Schuck. Is the museum open to the public or is everything being demolished ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Labb said:


> Some really good pictures here, Black Schuck. Is the museum open to the public or is everything being demolished ?



Yes the Museum is open to the Public. Its near the live part of the Airfield.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice find BS, good to see the control tower, even if it is just a shell. I love aircraft museums, even though I know nowt about aircraft!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah there wasnt an awful lot left, but it was somehow strangely evocative after the Museum. I found it very moving.


----------



## danelectro (Jul 26, 2009)

I know it very well, live just down the road. Nice pics BS!

I would highly recommend a visit, the guys at the flying club are an enthusiastic lot, and are always happy to show you around!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

danelectro said:


> I know it very well, live just down the road. Nice pics BS!
> 
> I would highly recommend a visit, the guys at the flying club are an enthusiastic lot, and are always happy to show you around!!



Cheers Dan! I never realised you were a fellow Carrot Cruncher!. I have a feeling I have left something out as there was a few pics of some American Murals in the Pilot A ccomodation, you heard of them?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Labb I know your here Mate. What are you up to this afternoon mate? I am going to an ROC Post and then hopefully a station. Want to tag along?


----------



## danelectro (Jul 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Cheers Dan! I never realised you were a fellow Carrot Cruncher!. I have a feeling I have left something out as there was a few pics of some American Murals in the Pilot A ccomodation, you heard of them?



 yeah I am a fellow carrot cruncher, or spud basher....amongst other things!!!!!

I have heard of the american Murals, but other than that I wouldn't know, next time you're there have a word in the clubhouse, I'm sure someone would know.

Another little explore you might want to try is attlebridge airfield, it's owned by bernard matthews, but I'm sure with a quick telephone call you might get a pass?? Most of the airfield is still intact (covered in turkey sheds) and I know the control tower is still there, but is now offices. Have thought about going there myself, but to be honest I think you have more of an eye for things I'd probably miss!!!! there are tons of outbuildings all scattered around.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

danelectro said:


> yeah I am a fellow carrot cruncher, or spud basher....amongst other things!!!!!
> 
> I have heard of the american Murals, but other than that I wouldn't know, next time you're there have a word in the clubhouse, I'm sure someone would know.
> 
> Another little explore you might want to try is attlebridge airfield, it's owned by bernard matthews, but I'm sure with a quick telephone call you might get a pass?? Most of the airfield is still intact (covered in turkey sheds) and I know the control tower is still there, but is now offices. Have thought about going there myself, but to be honest I think you have more of an eye for things I'd probably miss!!!! there are tons of outbuildings all scattered around.



Ah is that the one that is part of Bernard Matthews Lenwade operation then? There is also the Airfield at Holton too.1


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

danelectro said:


> I know it very well, live just down the road. Nice pics BS!
> 
> I would highly recommend a visit, the guys at the flying club are an enthusiastic lot, and are always happy to show you around!!



I did actually go to the Museum, and the guys did actually invite me into the Hangar. You were right, they are very enthusiastic and one of them was an absolute mine of info, but he seemed to not know where the Murals were


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Labb I am off at 2, Gt Back to me please.


----------



## jonney (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice report there as usual BS love the old photo's of the place they really give a feel to the place especially when you see what is left


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nice report there as usual BS love the old photo's of the place they really give a feel to the place especially when you see what is left



I know the Control Tower is just a shell but it was the size of it that got me Jonney, it was 3 storeys high!


----------

